
UK’s ‘hidden disgrace’: mental health problems can lead to 42% pay gap - zeristor
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2016/aug/06/mental-health-pay-gap-depression-panic-attacks
======
hiram112
> Commission analysis of men who suffer from mental impairment, including
> learning difficulties and mental health problems, has concluded that they
> are more likely to earn less as a result of working part-time, being in low-
> paid jobs or having few educational qualifications.

While I empathize with anyone with a mental or any other disability, make no
mistake: the goal here is equality of outcome instead of opportunity.

No shit one is going to earn less if they work part time in a remedial
occupation.

This is no different than feminists who ignore the fact that their wage gap
myth has been debunked time and again.

They simply push the agenda in an attempt to frame the argument away from
ability and outcome to obtain more preferential hiring, subsidies, and
discriminatory laws that neutralize the advantages obtained from those that
typically work longer hours in higher paid fields.

